# What breeds of cats have blue eyes?



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

A family member of mine is looking for a cat and they only requirement is that they have blue eyes. I know Siamese and Tonkinese do. Are there others? Thanks.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

right now I have been obssessing over Himalayans---- they have blue eyes... 

---------------------
5 days till my himalayan babies due date!!!!!!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Lots of moggies do, too. Look at a shelter, they often have blue eyed cats. Not talking trash on purebreds or breeders, or those who want a purebred, I only say this because you say that is their _only_ requirement. If that's the case, please do a rescue.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

jessamica8 said:


> Lots of moggies do, too. Look at a shelter, they often have blue eyed cats. Not talking trash on purebreds or breeders, or those who want a purebred, I only say this because you say that is their _only_ requirement. If that's the case, please do a rescue.


I am a big rescue person too( I volunteer @ a shelter), but I can't remember the last time I saw a blue eye cat come into the shelter. I have been looking at rescue groups that have purebreed cats. I just don't think they will wait long enough for a blue eyed to come into a shelter.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, you could look into a blue-eyed breed (like the Siamese) and then search for a rescue specifically for them. I know here in the Northeast they have a large Siamese Rescue 

*edit* - nevermind you already said that  :roll:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmmmm..Our shelter has blue eyed cats all the time.
Siamese mixes....yesterday they there was this most beautiful tabby cat with eyes so green they bordered blue...I have never seen anything like it! Where are you from?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I live in Michigan, but volunteer in Ohio.


----------



## NewRagdoll (Feb 2, 2005)

*Blue eyes*

All Ragdolls have blue eyes.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I got Ashley from the shelter, she is a Snowshoe mix.....and she has BEAUTIFUL blue eyes


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Duchess and Ashley look like MaMa and Baby.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Petfinder.com 

Go there, search for cats in your area and see if any have blue eyes.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

BaileyAndSammi said:


> Petfinder.com
> 
> Go there, search for cats in your area and see if any have blue eyes.


I have been doing that. I am always on petfinder .


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

My Harley is a shelter cat and he has really blue eyes.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

The shelter by me has plenty of siamese cats. I stop in periodically to drop off food, etc and have seen three that I can think of that look close enough to purebred siamese cats. (I adopted one of them.. :wink: )

Here's a picture of one.. I liked him enough that I named him Sinatra, lol.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Ragdolls often have blue eyes. Mary Dee, a rescue friend of mine, has a ton of Ragdoll's up for adoption and they are just so cute  

Abhay


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Padunk said:


> The shelter by me has plenty of siamese cats. I stop in periodically to drop off food, etc and have seen three that I can think of that look close enough to purebred siamese cats. (I adopted one of them.. :wink: )
> 
> Here's a picture of one.. I liked him enough that I named him Sinatra, lol.


How could you resist bringin' him home?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

We just got Elly, so it was hard to imagine taking on a third at that time. I was doing a speech on spaying/neutering and rescuing so I went to the shelter to take pictures for my powerpoint presentation. I went there the night before the presentation so I could say that all of the animals pictured were available for adoption... I had quite a few interested in Sinatra.  

The third siamese I saw was a girl, she looked just like Sinatra but was very petite. Probably not a kitten, but a young cat nonetheless.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Padunk said:


> The shelter by me has plenty of siamese cats. I stop in periodically to drop off food, etc and have seen three that I can think of that look close enough to purebred siamese cats.


I hardly ever see Siamese at the shelter. If I do see them they are usually gone pretty quickly. The "pretty" cats seem to go fast.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Siamese and cats with blue eyes in general probably go much quicker as it's a bit of a desired look. I know, personally, that I'm partial to them,


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am a sucker for any animal with blue eyes.

I really like cats that are short hair gray tuxedos...
they are awesome lookers too.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I remember you saying that you're in Michigan so if you're interested there is another cat at the shelter that looks purebred siamese. Moreso than my Punky does. It's at the Isabella County Animal Shelter in Mt. Pleasant and was there as of 3pm-ish today.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Padunk said:


> I remember you saying that you're in Michigan so if you're interested there is another cat at the shelter that looks purebred siamese. Moreso than my Punky does. It's at the Isabella County Animal Shelter in Mt. Pleasant and was there as of 3pm-ish today.


That is about 3 hours from my house. Thanks though!!!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Too bad they don't have a petfinder ad because I know you'd fall in love with her.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Padunk said:


> Too bad they don't have a petfinder ad because I know you'd fall in love with her.


It is probably a good thing that don't have a petfinder ad or I would be on my way to CMU to get a new kitty. :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I would drive 3 hours to meet a pet....
maybe I am weird? :?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

BoscosMum said:


> I would drive 3 hours to meet a pet....
> maybe I am weird? :?


No, you are not weird. I would drive three hours to get MYSELF a pet, but this pet is not for me.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

We drove 6 hours to pick up Howie.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Another breed that has blue eyed kitties is the Sphynx, they are hairless cats with great personalities! They are a little expensive, but we love our Sphynx!


----------



## AKL (Feb 14, 2005)

Lots of breeds that are available in white and/or colourpoint, apart from the ones already mentioned, can also have blue eyes: persian/exotic shorthair, maine ****, turkish van, british shorthair, cornish/devon rex... did I forget any?


----------

